# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Making a bath frame

## pindan

I need to install an acryllic bath. Are there any pdf's out there with step by step instructions on how to build the frame?

----------


## murray44

The Decina site doesn't have a 'step by step' guide but does have a PDF with some good basic information if that's any help.  http://www.decina.com.au/pdf/instal_instr.pdf

----------


## Naf

Here's one I posted in another thread.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f205/ba...n-101-a-88623/ 
Nathan

----------


## Black Cat

Or you can do what I did. My plumber has been lusting after my table saw since he first started work. I told him he could make the bath frame, in exchange for a chance to play with the tablesaw - worked for me!! lol.

----------


## ScroozAdmin

Here's a few pics of a frame for a hob design if that helps, I just left out the studs on the outside for now (to fix the villa to) to give the plumber some access to the wastes, you'll get a far better finish if you have your tiles picked so can set the frame to suit the size. 
If I hadn't been such a tightwad I'd have got one with a steel frame under it as its a fair bit of work to get these cheap acrylics well supported all the way round (under the rim) as its rough as a dog's underneath, plus you've some messing around with full support underneath. I'll pop some more pics up of the finished product if you like or a stage by stage.

----------


## autogenous

Thats interesting Scruff... 
The English use a panel not much different to a laminated kitchen  door the length of the bath.   
If there is any plumbing issues, simply flip off some screw covers, unscrew 4 screws and access to the entire plumbing under the bath is exposed.  Great if you spring a leak, especially in an upstairs scenario.

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> Thats interesting Scruff... 
> The English use a panel not much different to a laminated kitchen  door the length of the bath.   
> If there is any plumbing issues, simply flip off some screw covers, unscrew 4 screws and access to the entire plumbing under the bath is exposed.  Great if you spring a leak, especially in an upstairs scenario.

  That's right, there's no floor waterproofing and all the plumbing is under the bath so you need to be able to get at it for the final fix and the cover panel is the last thing to go on. Although tiled hobs are pretty popular now, I used to do them with a hidden access panel in the tiling, decent reinforced baths with adjustable feet on the frames are a godsend for levelling and setting out etc.  :Smilie:

----------

